# candle wax



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

one of our cats tiped over a candle. no damage or harm,but how to get candle wax out of the carpet?its a good spill.any ideas?
thanx
tom


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Chill the wax with an ice pack, and then scrape it out carefully with a butter knife. When you've scraped as much as you can, you could put a towel over the wax & heat it with an iron until the wax melts and soaks into the towel.


----------



## mommyumd (Jun 4, 2005)

I take a hot/warm iron and a brown paper bag to the clump. Iron over the bag and it will melt the wax drawing it into the bag. keep moving the bag to a dry area and iron until you don't see "wet" marks on the bag.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

its not going to help this time, but check into buying soy wax candles without dye is better. If you spill it you can get it up with warm soapy water!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Yup, the iron and something to wic the wax up once it's melted after gently scraping - I use a plastic putty knife. I clean a church and between weddings and special services have cleaned out more wax than I care to remember  ( I use paper towels, 2 or 3 folded thick and just keep moving the towel to a new spot until you have dry towel) Has worked on older style no pile carpet and the newer textured carpet they put in a few years ago. 
( test a spot where it's not noticeable if you're worried about melting your carpet, I just put the iron heat to where it liquifies the wax - usually not too high on my ancient heavy iron, med. setting if I have to use the church one- and I have to remember to set theirs to no steam). Good luck.


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

thanx for all the advice.the iron and paper bags worked.
and pony,i couldnt open your url.yhanx again.
tom


----------

